# Feeding a 480 Delta Primary/208Y 120V Secondary



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Is the secondary panel main lug or main breaker?


----------



## tmwilsoniv (May 11, 2009)

The secondary panel*s* are:
(1) 400A 208Y/120V MCB &
(1) 400A 208Y/120V MLO


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

tmwilsoniv said:


> The secondary panel*s* are:
> (1) 400A 208Y/120V MCB &
> (1) 400A 208Y/120V MLO


 Is there any overcurrent protection on the 2nd one?


----------



## tmwilsoniv (May 11, 2009)

Not according to the blue prints. Total demand amps on P2 (MCB) are 83.4. Demand amps on P2 (MLO) are 143.3. Could I not feed (2) 200A MCB panels from the transformer?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

tmwilsoniv said:


> Not according to the blue prints. Total demand amps on P2 (MCB) are 83.4. Demand amps on P2 (MLO) are 143.3. Could I not feed (2) 200A MCB panels from the transformer?


Yes as long as they both had mains in them.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

BTW, Welcome to the forum.


----------



## tmwilsoniv (May 11, 2009)

Thank you very much.
I appreciate your help.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Your welcome.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

I would say O.K. to no main for only 3 breakers.(the 6 switch rule).


----------

